# MTU engines used in ships



## Dutchman70 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello, 

Does anybody knows if the MTU MB 837-BA-500 is or was being used in ships?
It is the engine normally used in Leopard tanks.


----------



## ianian (Mar 30, 2009)

Dutchman70 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody knows if the MTU MB 837-BA-500 is or was being used in ships?
> It is the engine normally used in Leopard tanks.


I was on a United Baltic ship which had MTU's as generator set's a real piece of rubbish, nothing but trouble, I hope they are not in British Tanks,, YUK!


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Some MTU(Rolls Royce) in "Sea Cats"(in stead of Rustons)


----------



## R904444 (Jun 24, 2006)

*MTU Engines*

MTU Engines (can't remember type) used as bow thruster power units in early UT704 Anchor Handlers, a nightmare to work on due to limited space specially on the port side. Also SW cooled exhaust manifolds which corroded regularly.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Used as gensets offshore. Loads of trouble with cooling issues when they were housed in modified shipping containers.

Tilsey and Lovett Ltd (Stoke on Trent) had a few destined for offshore working when and if they could cure the cooling problems. 

There was also some tie up with Power Electrics and Turners before T&L disappeared. 

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

This is the only one I have seen, housed in a 40 foot TEU and containing:

•	Nickel Cadmium batteries for engine start up. 
•	The prime mover, a 16V 4000 G81, four stroke, radiator cooled diesel engine utilizing diesel fuel oil, manufactured by MTU Fredrichshafen GmbH. Maximum power for each engine is 1.9 MW at 1800 r.p.m., the engine being direct coupled to the generator.
•	A Marelli 3 – phase generator, with a maximum rated output capacity of 480V, 2839A, 60 Hz.
•	A totally enclosed control cabinet which houses the Siemens Sentron 3WL main breaker and control circuits.

In this unit, it was the main power conductors connection to the Sentron 3WL which overheated and set fire to the electrical control panel.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## berbex (Feb 17, 2013)

Same as these?

http://www.offer.euromid-int.com/?page_id=2621


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Dutchman70 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody knows if the MTU MB 837-BA-500 is or was being used in ships?
> It is the engine normally used in Leopard tanks.


Are you planning to convert the engine for marine propulsion use? The various models of the MTU engine are a very popular choice in the larger Motor Yachts.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

That looks just like them, Berbex! 
The ones that Chad cites for the high end pleasure craft have quite a lot of ceramic parts in order to overcome the cooling issues.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

makko said:


> That looks just like them, Berbex!
> The ones that Chad cites for the high end pleasure craft have quite a lot of ceramic parts in order to overcome the cooling issues.
> Rgds.
> Dave


What is the problem with the cooling of these engines? The powerboat I mentioned on another Forum had a pair of American Ford Galaxy petrol engines fitted sans ceramic parts. The only problem we had was the cooling hoses bursting, that was as far back as 1963/64.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

From what I gather Chad, it is to enable them to run at full power for very long periods without suffering any localized overheating issues - Very high performance in other words. I have no experience with them but would like to! The few power cruisers that I have seen have had Volvo engines. We used to have the hoses go regularly on Surveyor V. Twin Thorneycroft 6 cyl. diesels.
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Makko

Your post above kindled my memory of the MTUs in T&L in Stoke. They were indeed housed in 40ft containers modified to suit. At the top end of unit there was an air intake with variable pitch fan. The Unit would be run up for a period and then shut down because of overheating issues. T&L expended a lot of hours and top brains on the problem. It was never resolved to satisfy its intended use offshore and in an unmanned environment.

Much of T&L labour assigned to the MTU project were re-deployed on a Waukesha unit for jungle service in Bolivia. The men went with it. 

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

makko said:


> From what I gather Chad, it is to enable them to run at full power for very long periods without suffering any localized overheating issues - Very high performance in other words. I have no experience with them but would like to! The few power cruisers that I have seen have had Volvo engines. We used to have the hoses go regularly on Surveyor V. Twin Thorneycroft 6 cyl. diesels.
> Cheers,
> Dave


Thanks Dave, one of my favourite boats called 'Eric Bloodaxe' had a pair of Volvo's, they were the engine of choice for new builds in the 1960's(Thumb)


----------



## berbex (Feb 17, 2013)

Two questions pls:

Makko mentioned ceramic parts. Were these by any chance piston crowns? My impression but on other engines, these didn't last long leading to obsolete designs at very short life.

Long ago when I still had my hair I was fascinated by the MTU horizontal H frame design (as in attached pic). Any info where these were used and how they performed trouble-wise?


----------



## Long gone (Jun 20, 2009)

jmcg said:


> Makko
> 
> Your post above kindled my memory of the MTUs in T&L in Stoke. They were indeed housed in 40ft containers modified to suit. At the top end of unit there was an air intake with variable pitch fan. The Unit would be run up for a period and then shut down because of overheating issues. T&L expended a lot of hours and top brains on the problem. It was never resolved to satisfy its intended use offshore and in an unmanned environment.
> 
> ...


Can I ask how you know about T & L? I was on contract there in 1998/9, as a draughtsman, designing gas engine gensets for use on the rigs - mostly by small Deutz engines at that time. I had no idea that they were agents for MTU, as at that time the were for Waukesha.

I have seen MTU engines used as gas - powered gensets for use as CHP units, and have never heard of problems with them in that role.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Long gone said:


> Can I ask how you know about T & L? I was on contract there in 1998/9, as a draughtsman, designing gas engine gensets for use on the rigs - mostly by small Deutz engines at that time. I had no idea that they were agents for MTU, as at that time the were for Waukesha.
> 
> I have seen MTU engines used as gas - powered gensets for use as CHP units, and have never heard of problems with them in that role.


We had a team of T&L chaps on one project I was on. I had to attend T&L as part of the planning for erection and commissioning for the Waukesha job. The MTU units were outside in the yard of the old factory (ancient) where one could not escape the gossip and the flapping of wings. A guy called Hough was in charge. I was not involved with these units.

Hope this helps.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Dumah54 (Apr 17, 2010)

Don't recall the model, but I remember MTUs as M/E in fisheries patrol vessel Louisburg, absolute crap. IIRC these engines had a lot of grief with l/o pumps failing, engines were eventually replaced with Cats.

Dumah


----------



## little.O (Jun 17, 2011)

Two experiences with MTU:
First was in a river cruise boat in Holland called Esmeralda if I remember rightly.Port engine failed with crank drive flange broken off. MTU agents replaced it by "Caesarian section". (Hole cut in side of ship).They achieved this in about 18 hours including paint! Apparently they'd had previous trouble with both engines.
Secondly I worked for LCH generators and we had trailer-mounted sets with 18cyl. MTU 's They seemed to be ok most of the time but if you changed the fuel filters they were abolute brutes to bleed back up and it could take a couple of hours to get it up and running again.I belive they were rated at 1,6megawatts.They had no fuel on board but were sent out with another 40' trailer containing the fuel.They were hard work to cable up as well!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Dumah54 said:


> Don't recall the model, but I remember MTUs as M/E in fisheries patrol vessel Louisburg, absolute crap. IIRC these engines had a lot of grief with l/o pumps failing, engines were eventually replaced with Cats.
> 
> Dumah


If you really must have a whizzbang do have a Cat. Unfortunately even Cat are making them unfathomable with electronics and even fuel cooled engine management computers.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

My last ship had four MTU V16 auxiliaries running on gasoil. All four drove cargo pumps, with the two inboard ones having generators on the other end. There were interlocks to prevent anyone trying to use the pump and generator simultaneously.
The port inboard engine had an injector fail allowing excessive fuel into one cylinder which wiped the liner and caused the piston to seize at full rpm.
That was interesting!

Once dismantled the damaged block was hauled endwise up out of an access hatch and the new one lowered in the reverse direction; all done at sea using chain blocks. Two german engineers from MTU rebuilt the engine over a month between Europoort and PG.
Two months later the generator burnt out!


----------

